# CFLAGS configurazione

## bld

Sapete dove posso trovare una buona documentazione per la configurazione delle CFLAGS ?

Magari .. in italiano? Sarebbe ideale.

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

è in inglese:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3opt.html

----------

## m.mascherpa

tramite "man gcc" puoi avere una

rapida infarinatura  :Wink: 

----------

## maur8

Sul sito gentoo francese (www.gentoofr.org) c'è linkato da qualche parte uno script che rileva il tipo di cpu (tramite /proc/cpuinfo) e scrive a video le flags opportune

----------

## bld

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Sul sito gentoo francese (www.gentoofr.org) c'? linkato da qualche parte uno script che rileva il tipo di cpu (tramite /proc/cpuinfo) e scrive a video le flags opportune

 

Ho datto un occhiata e non ho trovato niente, portresti darmi il link preciso per il download? Suona molto interessante.

----------

## mrfree

Credo che lo script a cui si riferisce maur8 sia questo...   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53602&highlight=cflags+script

----------

## maur8

Grande mrfree!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Quello script cmq e' molto limitato (ad esempio non setta nemmeno -03).

Molto meglio la lettura del link postato da xlyz.

----------

## bld

Si infatti ho provato sia lo script sia la lettura.. e ho messo queste:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

che da quelo che ho letto sono per il mio processore.

Pero ho ancora problemi con la compilazione dei "source", il computer si blocca, anche se non va in crash. Pero non posso fare niente, ne ascoltare musica X si blocca.. E non posso capire che cosa e' cambiato per fare diminuire cosi tanto la performance, prima andava benissimo con compilazioni di source-package come quello di Open Office  :Sad: 

----------

